# More birds-Digiscoped this time



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

These did not come out near as nice as I had hoped they would. Gonna scratch digiscoping off my list....too hard


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

The first 2 look just a tad blurry to me but my eyes are bad and everything looks blurry usually. I really like the last 2. Ok so what is digiscope?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I would not give up. Looks like you almost got it. Looks like your adapter to the scope is off just a bit (too close, to far ???) I don't know.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm with grayfish... don't give up it really does seem like you are close to figuring it out. You will take some stunning shots when you get it tweaked. 



You must have been nearly in the water with these photos!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, being unsatisfied with the results from earlier this afternoon, I went back and tried again this evening...and got a little better


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, I see a big difference! Awesome.  I am so glad you persevered. rosesm


Umm, does that last duck think he's an owl?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Much improved... are you using a tri-pod? Rich


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah, I couldn't do this without a tripod. 30 power on the scope and 3 more on the camera...I'm shooting these shots at 90 power. I've got more reach than my buddies Sigmonster...just not the results...but I'm getting there


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Could you tell me a bit about your equipment?

I'm looking at getting a 15 - 45 x 60 scope and attaching my little "point and shoot" Sony to it with a Vortex Universal adapter.

http://www.eagleoptics.com/index.asp?pid=3402

http://www.eagleoptics.com/index.asp?pid=4812


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

chubri what distances are you away from the animals? The second set of photos look great to me.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

That canvasback looks like he needs to be on my wall! lol


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Chubri, I think you need to digiscope the moon. Let's see some close up shots.

Mike.


----------



## bnztx (Jan 12, 2007)

Not the moon, but here is a digiscope of a sundown off a 20X spotting scope w/Nikon D80. Photo itself was not cropped or manipulated but I am losing some in the resizing process to post...


----------

